# Links for Feeding a Homemade Raw Diet



## Ruth

Great idea, Millie!!

Here are some other links I have used as reference:

Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch (Super excellent, helped me get started. Currently it's being upgraded so some things are still not available).

Leerburg | Feeding a Raw Diet

EDIT: ok, removed a couple cause they were the same as Millie's. :biggrin:


----------



## FozziesMom

great idea. maybe the mods can make a sticky? thanks for this hard work!


----------



## plumcrazy

FozziesMom said:


> great idea. maybe the mods can make a sticky? thanks for this hard work!


Ask and ye shall receive!  Consider it stuck!


----------



## Olie

*Great Idea*

I have used the above links and all are great. Adding one to the mix. http://rawfed.com/


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

This link helped me a lot when I first started: DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs

There's a link for info on supplements: DogAware.com: Supplements for Dogs

If you go to the "health" tab, you will also find special diet (raw) recipes for certain diseases such as kidney disease and pancreatitis.


----------



## lcristi

ChocolateMillie said:


> I decided to create a thread with some links with information for anyone who is interested in feeding a balanced, homemade raw diet. It can be very overwhelming at first and it helps to have good advice to begin with. These are all websites that helped me during the switch to raw. I also joined many raw forums, which I highly suggest doing. Hopefully the other raw feeders here will chime in with some helpful links!
> 
> These links are all helpful for anyone interested in feeding a Prey Model Raw diet:
> 
> How to get started | Prey Model Raw - PMR (Prey model raw) quick start guide
> 
> http://www.netrophic.com/misc/NewPersonalDogFeedingGuide.xls - AMAZING spreadsheet of amounts/minerals/vitamins - created by members of Dogster raw feeding forum.
> 
> Raw Meaty Bones - Online version of Tom Lonsdale's book _Works Wonders_.
> 
> Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site - Jane Anderson's Raw Learning website.


ChocolateMillie,
i wanted to thank you for all the info from a past thread-I couldn't find the thread to reference-but I've started giving more raw to my chocolate girl and she has taken to it quite naturally. 
She's always been an enthusiastic eater but she's definitely sending out happy vibes at real food! Her first turkey neck was slowly and carefully eaten-almost savored. How slowly she ate it made me realize how that's the way it should be.
Thanks again.


----------



## LuvLucy515

ChocolateMillie said:


> I decided to create a thread with some links with information for anyone who is interested in feeding a balanced, homemade raw diet. It can be very overwhelming at first and it helps to have good advice to begin with. These are all websites that helped me during the switch to raw. I also joined many raw forums, which I highly suggest doing. Hopefully the other raw feeders here will chime in with some helpful links!
> 
> These links are all helpful for anyone interested in feeding a Prey Model Raw diet:
> 
> How to get started | Prey Model Raw - PMR (Prey model raw) quick start guide
> 
> http://www.netrophic.com/misc/NewPersonalDogFeedingGuide.xls - AMAZING spreadsheet of amounts/minerals/vitamins - created by members of Dogster raw feeding forum.
> 
> Raw Meaty Bones - Online version of Tom Lonsdale's book _Works Wonders_.
> 
> Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site - Jane Anderson's Raw Learning website.


These are awesome links. Thanks so much for posting them. Do you have one for feeding a puppy? I forgot if it's 10% of adult weight at first. I want to be sure I am prepared for Lenny. I have been raw feeding Lucy for close to 21 months.

Julie


----------



## CharismaticMillie

There are two ways to calculate the amount to feed a puppy. One way is to feed 2-3% of their expected adult weight from the very beginning. 

Another way is to feed 10% of their current weight until that amount equals 2-3% of their expected weight. (Maybe 4 months or so?) From that point on, you feed 2-3% of their expected, ideal adult weight.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LuvLucy515

Thanks! I couldn't remember the up to 10% of current weight. I remembered 2-3% of adult weight. When I bring him home that will be 6 oz give or take. Love that calculator that tells the correct amount of bone, organ, liver, etc.

take care,

Julie


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Some of you asked where to buy the raw food for your dogs. Here's a list of local raw dog food co-op:

DogAware.com: Raw Dog Food Co-ops and Local Groups


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Deleted - double posted


----------



## Kloliver

*My DVM recommended this for us*

Dr. (Karen) Becker's Real Food For Healthy Dogs & Cats Simple Homemade Food

Pet Cookbook | Recipes for Dogs and Cats - Mercola.com


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I've been doing a lot of browsing through older threads, being a newbie here. And I just want to say, "Thank you!" for all the links everybody. I'm very interested in getting into a prey model diet for my dogs. I've thought about for ages actually, but have been kind of chicken. (is that a pun?) So, I'm going to continue to figure this out. And your help is very appreciated.


----------



## Jamie Hein

Adding these groups to the list as they have been helpful to me: 

rawfeeding : Raw Feeding for dogs and cats!

RawChat : Raw Chat


----------



## G0dn0te

This is a great thread! We've fed our Standard Poodle, Mookie age 4, raw all his life. Recently we acquired an industrial meat grinder to grind up the meat, and some vegetable matter for him, which we freeze because we make large quantities. He also gets raw bones throughout the week for teeth health, and the extra needed fat, and calcium! 

He's an energetic, thriving young boy with an amazing coat, and perfect bowel movements.

Definitely an advocate of raw feeding!


----------



## patk

just want to link to mollymuima's post re her find on dog nutritional needs: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/167002-some-interesting-information.html


----------



## wmoore

I found this site today, they don't sell dog food but they provide many interesting information about the nutritional value of each brand by breed Dog Food (reviews) | Wealth For My Health


----------



## Red lippy mel

Wonderful info thank you! After losing my beautiful cat to liver disease i researched raw food diets for cats and dogs.


----------



## Red lippy mel

I have used this website Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet and found the information fantastic! theres also raw fed cats. Both sites have various links with more information like research and forums to help consolidate information. We will use a raw diet for our poodle-we already do for our cat. 
Happy reading...??


----------



## JenniferinTexas

FYI Jane Anderson doe NOT use the 80-10-10 model so be aware of that when reading. She also doesn't think much of green tripe which everyone on the FB group Raw Feeding Advice and Support rave about.


----------



## kontiki

I am so grateful for a raw food diet for my spoo. Otherwise he would not be living, as he almost died on all of the kibble diets the vet tried.
Fortunately I have the support of local farmers who believe in what I do now.


----------



## Michigan Gal

I went to the first link, predator raw. This is what I have been feeding the dogs for 17 years. 

As a foster home, I have dogs coming and going. They are sometimes sick, usually not really housebroken, and are too fat or skinny. I am unlikely to be given what the dog has been eating at the vet's, shelter, or foster home, and normally have no idea what brand it was. I start on raw immediately without skipping a meal and never have a problem. This is because, at least in part, the kibble has grain in it and raw does not.

I've seen dogs become peppy after just their first meal. One dog I had threw up everything he ate. I don't know why is was so fat since he seemed to upchuck everything. Anyway, he never threw up the raw.

I pretty much stick to chicken leg quarters. They have a bit of sweet meat/organ in the pelvis, and are easy to cut if I have a small dog. My rescues are mostly Boston terriers, so same size each time. I rarely give beef because it is hard to find meat with bones and the "soup" bones are really too big and hard.

Great thread


----------

